# Should I take the vaccine?



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)

Everyone gave me shit for being against it and not taking covid seriously, but maybe someone can give me an insightful reason to change my mind, I'm listening


----------



## Yoshibottter (Jul 12, 2021)

You should take it. If you don't take it you are basically hurting the people. Just take the risk. Its a better idea then not doing it and risking people dying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)

Yoshibottter said:


> You should take it. If you don't take it you are basically hurting the people. Just take the risk. Its a better idea then not doing it and risking people dying.


Very insightful, I do care about the people

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 12, 2021)

Rebel said:


> Very insightful, I do care about the people


Why are those the only choices?


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)

Artist said:


> Why are those the only choices?


What else should I add?


----------



## Artist (Jul 12, 2021)

Rebel said:


> What else should I add?


If you're young or your body already recovered from the virus then you don't need the Vaccine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 12, 2021)

Numerous studies have shown that the vaccines for Covid-19 are safe, so there is no good reason to not receive the vaccine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Numerous studies have shown that the vaccines for Covid-19 are safe, so there is no good reason to not receive the vaccine.


Mind posting these studies?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 12, 2021)

Do you live in a state/city (or have a job) where you're going to be restricted for not being vaccinated?


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Do you live in a state/city (or have a job) where you're going to be restricted for not being vaccinated?


No, not yet at least


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 12, 2021)

Rebel said:


> No, not yet at least



Then don't get vaccinated, your name is rebel not conformer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 12, 2021)

Maybe this is the start of the zombie apocalypse - you just have to decide if taking the vaccine will eventually make you a zombie, or if refraining does.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Then don't get vaccinated, your name is rebel not conformer.


Based post


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 12, 2021)

Rebel said:


> Mind posting these studies?



Here are the    that I found from an internet search, so, hopefully, those shall be sufficient for you, and, if they are not, you are welcome to conduct your own research.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2021)

have you ever taken a vaccine before?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 12, 2021)

Jim said:


> have you ever taken a vaccine before?



Who are you asking?


----------



## Rebel (Jul 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Here are the    that I found from an internet search, so, hopefully, those shall be sufficient for you, and, if they are not, you are welcome to conduct your own research.


Interesting and I've already conducted my own

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ohthereyouareperry (Jul 14, 2021)

I aint takin that shit brah

also a few months ago i was hookin up with those girl who had covid so i sucked on her tongue hoping id get the rona and get some days off work but to no avail, im 2stronk to get it bro feelsbad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 14, 2021)

Up to you. I’m not thinking of getting it.
I already had the rona last year with very mild symptoms and felt like I kinda got it again when my parents got their second shot.
So I’d say my immune system is prepared already.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2021)

You definitely should

Consider that when work is fully in person again, people who are unvaccinated likely will have to grapple with additional restrictions (masks and testing).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 15, 2021)

I took mine 2 days ago. Pfizer


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 15, 2021)

Of course you should get the vaccine. The risk of getting a stroke or a blood-clot is not that great. The risk of getting a serious case of Covid with long-term consequences is higher.

Of course, you can still get Covid, but ending up in the ICU is unlikely when you’re vaccinated. The more people who receive the vaccine, the harder it is for the virus to get around, and then the pandemic will be over quicker.

The vaccines are as safe as they can be. They came out quickly, and it may seem rushed, but Corona-viruses have been studied for a long time, so there were already prototypes available for the scientists to work on and develop further before the pandemic.

Every medication has side-effects. I don’t understand when people are against vaccines, but take pain-killers or other meds without thinking twice.

I hope this info will help you make an informed decision. Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2021)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> The risk of getting a serious case of Covid with long-term consequences is higher.


A shame people really fail to understand this too. Covid long term side effects are way more likely and severe than the vaccine could have.

Are you planning on living in a bunker for a few years until a better vaccine is available? Those doomsday preppers may have been into something after all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rebel (Jul 15, 2021)

The information in this thread sounds legit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 15, 2021)

Still a decent chunk of people dying after being fully vaccinated and yeah you are more likely to die if you've got other medical conditions. 
CDC stopped counting breakthrough cases starting May 


Of all the people I know who have gotten the vaccine hasn't died from it, luckily. So yeah, it's like winning the lotto with taking the vaccines and contracting the rona

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 15, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Still a decent chunk of people dying after being fully vaccinated and yeah you are more likely to die if you've got other medical conditions.
> CDC stopped counting breakthrough cases starting May
> 
> 
> Of all the people I know who have gotten the vaccine hasn't died from it, luckily. So yeah, it's like winning the lotto with taking the vaccines and contracting the rona


Bummr, I thought the vaccine protected you from the virus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 15, 2021)

Rebel said:


> Bummr, I thought the vaccine protected you from the virus


No it gives you the virus so that your immune system can fight it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 16, 2021)

Two weeks ago I relieved an afternoon shift guy that nearly died from COVID, he told me the worst part was having to learn to walk again. That's "worst" as in "worse than an inability to breathe or falling into a coma, both of which happened."

Just tonight I learned another dude I worked with died from it. Hit him and his wife and he went from bad to worse real fast before checking out permanently.

Take this shit seriously. Don't assume that a relatively low mortality rate means your number won't come up.

Get fuckin' vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 18, 2021)

I took everyone's advice into consideration

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> Two weeks ago I relieved an afternoon shift guy that nearly died from COVID, he told me the worst part was having to learn to walk again. That's "worst" as in "worse than an inability to breathe or falling into a coma, both of which happened."
> 
> Just tonight I learned another dude I worked with died from it. Hit him and his wife and he went from bad to worse real fast before checking out permanently.
> 
> ...



Jesus, how did that happen? I've never even heard of people forgetting how to walk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 19, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Jesus, how did that happen? I've never even heard of people forgetting how to walk.



Well, in this case I imagine we are talking about muscle memory. Imagine a person severely ill from Covid. This person has to lay for weeks in an medically induced coma and breath with help of a ventilator. In the meantime, you quickly loose your muscle mass, which is actually a pretty quick process. When this person wake up, they will be dependent on physical therapy to to train their muscles and build up muscle mass and learn how to coordinate their movements. There are people who are too weak to even sit up on their own at first. Their muscles have no power anymore. Of course, Covid is known to problems with the nerves, so neural damage is also possible.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 19, 2021)

im afraid to be honest, few news said people died after hours/days getting vaccinated (tho obviously they dont say vaccine did that)

+ the vaccine available here mostly is made in China. i would be less worried if it is moderna/pfzer

still i have to get vaccinated, you cant do shit without it, no job, no intercity travel (bus, plane, train) they have checkpoints too so car/mopped travel is also hard.

it is 1984

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 19, 2021)

btw ill be going to vaccine centre in wed, tuesday is days off. i have to do intercity travel soon anyway.

what worries me that because i live alone in this company boarding house, and if i get vaccinated then died noone will know and i'll be decomposing alone in this house

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 19, 2021)

wibisana said:


> btw ill be going to vaccine centre in wed, tuesday is days off. i have to do intercity travel soon anyway.
> 
> what worries me that because i live alone in this company boarding house, and if i get vaccinated then died noone will know and i'll be decomposing alone in this house


Do you have access to a doctor? 

If you're really worried about an allergic reaction, you should definitely consult a primary care physician... again, if you have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 19, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> Do you have access to a doctor?
> 
> If you're really worried about an allergic reaction, you should definitely consult a primary care physician... again, if you have one.


i have access, but being alone mean it is possible if i just get drop dead with no warning/symptoms then i wouldnt have chances to call anyone


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 19, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i have access, but being alone mean it is possible if i just get drop dead with no warning/symptoms then i wouldnt have chances to call anyone


Yes, but I'm saying you should ask your doctor about taking it first.

They can tell you if you should worry about allergic reactions.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2021)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> Well, in this case I imagine we are talking about muscle memory. Imagine a person severely ill from Covid. This person has to lay for weeks in an medically induced coma and breath with help of a ventilator. In the meantime, you quickly loose your muscle mass, which is actually a pretty quick process. When this person wake up, they will be dependent on physical therapy to to train their muscles and build up muscle mass and learn how to coordinate their movements. There are people who are too weak to even sit up on their own at first. Their muscles have no power anymore. Of course, Covid is known to problems with the nerves, so neural damage is also possible.



Doctors are still using ventilators?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2021)

But wibi, what dattebayo said about the risks of vaccines being even lower than the risk fo severe complications from covid is true across the board and I think even people who aren't super nervous about their risks with covid can acknowledge that. 

If you're 100% comfortable taking a chance with covid you should be 500% comfortable taking a chance with the vaccine. (I don't understand percentages)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 19, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Jesus, how did that happen? I've never even heard of people forgetting how to walk.


If you spend months in a bed in a coma, your muscles won't work right.

I heard stories of people having to re-learn how to speak because their mouth wasn't doing what they wanted

@OP: It's your decision. Just make it an informed one, which you seem to be making. IF you had the big rona already, check with a doctor to see what he says about your immunity. I think they can test it. The side effects of the vaccine are negligible. so if the doctor tells you you should take it, take it

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 20, 2021)

He’s banned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 20, 2021)

Yamato said:


> He’s banned


Oh yeah we're not suppose to discuss politics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm not anti-vaxx or anything but can someone explain why healthy young people would need to take it? I understand the necessity for the people in the vulnerable groups to keep them safe but people in their twenties too? I received an invitation to take the vaccine but it mentioned in the letter that it was completely optional.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> I'm not anti-vaxx or anything but can someone explain why healthy young people would need to take it? I understand the necessity for the people in the vulnerable groups to keep them safe but people in their twenties too? I received an invitation to take the vaccine but it mentioned in the letter that it was completely optional.


I already explained that here. 




Artist said:


> If you're young or your body already recovered from the virus then you don't need the Vaccine.


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> I'm not anti-vaxx or anything but can someone explain why healthy young people would need to take it? I understand the necessity for the people in the vulnerable groups to keep them safe but people in their twenties too? I received an invitation to take the vaccine but it mentioned in the letter that it was completely optional.


you can spread the virus more if you've never been infected/vaccinated.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

Yamato said:


> He’s banned


You know, i told rebel to hang out in the battledome but he didn't


----------



## Schneider (Jul 21, 2021)

wibisana said:


> im afraid to be honest, few news said people died after hours/days getting vaccinated (tho obviously they dont say vaccine did that)
> 
> + the vaccine available here mostly is made in China. i would be less worried if it is moderna/pfzer
> 
> ...


You taking astrazenecca? Yes you have chances of dropping dead from a blood clit lodging in somewhere, but on the flipside you can have vacation to europe

If you take china one you'd have less risks but also lesser protection. Its what it is with record breaking quick vaccine release; one can protect and kill you, doesn't kill you but barely protects you, and completely blind on long term effects of the new tech.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 21, 2021)

Schneider said:


> You taking astrazenecca? Yes you have chances of dropping dead from a blood clit lodging in somewhere, but on the flipside you can have vacation to europe
> 
> If you take china one you'd have less risks but also lesser protection. Its what it is with record breaking quick vaccine release; one can protect and kill you, doesn't kill you but barely protects you, and completely blind on long term effects of the new tech.


idk what will i take, its not like that we can choose in here. free stuff cant choose. heck i might get local made that i heard is worse than Chinese made

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 22, 2021)

No one should take the Chinese one if possible. That's like a ticket to death.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2021)

@Rebel

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

Get the vaccine. Unless you have underlying medical conditions and a doctor (that you trust) is instructing you to not get it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2021)

Yamato said:


> No one should take the Chinese one if possible. That's like a ticket to death.


Listen to this man

Or you'll end up like me replying nf threads from the afterlife 

P.s rigor mortis sucks

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 26, 2021)

Lmao said:


> I'm not anti-vaxx or anything but can someone explain why healthy young people would need to take it? I understand the necessity for the people in the vulnerable groups to keep them safe but people in their twenties too? I received an invitation to take the vaccine but it mentioned in the letter that it was completely optional.


Being young makes you less likely to get it, but less likely doesn't equal immune.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 27, 2021)

In the case that anyone here still has doubts about receiving the vaccine, the new delta variant of Covid-19 is spreading mainly among unvaccinated people, so receiving the vaccine will help to slow the spread of the disease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 1, 2021)

Do vaccinate, and maybe avoid sinopharm as they say it is weaker


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the case that anyone here still has doubts about receiving the vaccine, the new delta variant of Covid-19 is spreading mainly among unvaccinated people, so receiving the vaccine will help to slow the spread of the disease.



I don't think this is true. At least in the Massachusetts outbreak it was spread mostly through the vaccinated. 

You guys are still contracting and spreading shit because this thing is incredibly virulent. You're just not ending up with huge viral loads. Last I heard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 1, 2021)

I think I misused virulent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't think this is true. At least in the Massachusetts outbreak it was spread mostly through the vaccinated.
> 
> You guys are still contracting and spreading shit because this thing is incredibly virulent. You're just not ending up with huge viral loads. Last I heard.



The entire point of vaccines is to stop the spread of a disease, so that is highly unlikely.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The entire point of vaccines is to stop the spread of a disease, so that is highly unlikely.


Didnt outbreaks happen despite people being vaccinated with Sinopharm?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Didnt outbreaks happen despite people being vaccinated with Sinopharm?



That would imply that the Sinopharm vaccine, specifically, is not entirely effective, not that all vaccines are not effective.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 1, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Jesus, how did that happen? I've never even heard of people forgetting how to walk.



You don't know anybody who ever had a stroke or anything? It's a fairly common thing that happens with debilitating injury or disease.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> You don't know anybody who ever had a stroke or anything? It's a fairly common thing that happens with debilitating injury or disease.



I was asking jesus not you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 2, 2021)

If taking the vaccine will prevent you from getting COVID and has no side effects then go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 2, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> If taking the vaccine will prevent you from getting COVID and has no side effects then go for it.


There's breakthrough cases and a good chunk of people get side effects so

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 2, 2021)

Yamato said:


> There's breakthrough cases and a good chunk of people get side effects so


I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 3, 2021)

Side effects are better than the lifelong consequences of Covid19. My cousin still hasn't recovered his smell after 1 year

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2021)

making a new account to avoid a ban is against the rules I'm pretty sure


----------



## Perrin (Aug 4, 2021)

Do what u want, but base ur decision on decent information from journals and reliable government sources, not internet forums like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 4, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Listen to this man
> 
> Or you'll end up like me replying nf threads from the afterlife
> 
> P.s rigor mortis sucks


"I took the Pfizer vaccine and all I got was a 4hr boner" 


wibisana said:


> btw ill be going to vaccine centre in wed, tuesday is days off. i have to do intercity travel soon anyway.
> 
> what worries me that because i live alone in this company boarding house, and if i get vaccinated then died noone will know and i'll be decomposing alone in this house


The chances of dying from covid FAR outweigh the chances of dying from the vaccine (which is close to 0, but due to allergic reactions).  I'm not sure what's in the Chinese one but I know the US ones used egg proteins so, maybe if you're deathly allergic to eggs have an epipen ready?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Aug 5, 2021)

If you get the rona just rub dirt on it. You'll be fine.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mirror Mirror (Aug 6, 2021)

I voted the second one because no one likes you. It's obvious you are an antivaxxer.


Perrin said:


> Do what u want, but base ur decision on decent information from journals and reliable government sources, not internet forums like this.


I think everyone here is smart and gives good advice, but yeah.


Subarashii said:


> "I took the Pfizer vaccine and all I got was a 4hr boner"
> 
> The chances of dying from covid FAR outweigh the chances of dying from the vaccine (which is close to 0, but due to allergic reactions).  I'm not sure what's in the Chinese one but I know the US ones used egg proteins so, maybe if you're deathly allergic to eggs have an epipen ready?


I agree, taking a vaccine is way less risky than avoiding it. I don't know why people don't trust it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Aug 6, 2021)

I have personally vaccinated over 300 people with no reported issues. The health centre i work in has vaccinated over 10,000 with one severe allergic reaction that was managable with steroids. Safety fears are overblown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2021)

Mirror Mirror said:


> I voted the second one because no one likes you. It's obvious you are an antivaxxer.


indeed, he was banned for spreading anti-vaxx info.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2021)

Mirror Mirror said:


> I voted the second one because no one likes you. It's obvious you are an antivaxxer.
> 
> I think everyone here is smart and gives good advice, but yeah.
> 
> I agree, taking a vaccine is way less risky than avoiding it. I don't know why people don't trust it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2021)

Shrike said:


>


you saw thru the bullshit too i see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2021)

dude is nearing vino levels of obsession with nf lmao

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mirror Mirror (Aug 6, 2021)

trance said:


> dude is nearing vino levels of obsession with nf lmao


He must have had 5 digit posts or more lol


----------



## Mirror Mirror (Aug 6, 2021)

Perrin said:


> I have personally vaccinated over 300 people with no reported issues. The health centre i work in has vaccinated over 10,000 with one severe allergic reaction that was managable with steroids. Safety fears are overblown.


You're a hero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avairto (Aug 6, 2021)

Possible really minor side effects are better than letting a new plague take over, get vaccinated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 6, 2021)

Yamato said:


> There's breakthrough cases and a good chunk of people get side effects so



There have always been breakthrough cases with most vaccines, yes, because no vaccine gives you 100% immunity from infection. They also work better when the majority of people around you are also vaccinated. The entire process of vaccination sort of hinges on that. It's why we eradicated Polio but the Flu and now this shit will probably always be around. Back during Polio, people believed medical professionals more than what random people told them on the streets.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Safety fears are overblown.



Lots of fears are being overblown. 



Avairto said:


> letting a new plague take over

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2021)

Let's spread hope not fear right @Jim ?


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Let's spread hope not fear right @Jim ?


Indeed, we always spread hope that he vaccine works instead of fears it doesn't

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Island (Aug 6, 2021)

The person who asked this question is permed, so there’s no point in keeping this open. We already have another vaccine thread in this section and a COVID-19 megathread in the Café if you guys want to continue this discussion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

